# Ruger LCP II Range Report



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok, last Tuesday I went to the range and reported here about my experience primarily with my Walther PPQ. However, I also was continuing to break in a somewhat newer purchase in my Ruger LCP II mouse gun. About a month ago, I'd gone to Bass Pro Shops to buy some gift cards. While there, I went back to the gun dept. to take a look around. I'd been casually looking for a Ruger LCP Custom to replace the plain old LCP which I detested. That old double action only trigger was just too poor for these arthritic hands to handle properly. I also didn't like how hard it was to rack, these days. The sights are horrible, too. I'd read a lot of reviews claiming the red-trigger "Custom" model had a much better trigger and sights, but elsewise the same. I figured to pick one up and sell the old one. I'd already purchased one but gave it to my son without having the time to really know it. I wouldn't wish the old LCP on a family member. They might have to defend their life with it. I know. It's not designed for long range work, but you can't always pick your fights and you might as well have every advantage you can. I also know a larger gun would be better, but my daughter, for instance, won't go much larger period. I have a hard enough time getting her to carry her M&P Shield with her. 

Anyway, at BPS, I complained I'd not seen a Custom there while it was in their catalog. The counter man told me a new LCP II had just arrived that morning. Would I like to look at it. I immediately purchased it. I'm glad I did. 

First of all let me say, this new gun pretty much addresses my complaints with the older gun. It's single action only instead of DAO. That means the trigger is night and day better. Initially, it was a little stiff and spongy, but a month later, it's just about right. I had to clean all the factory grit out of it and polish the slide rails. There was an amazing amount of grit and grime inside. The trigger is now smooth with a clean break at about 6 1/2 lbs. The slide is now fairly easy to rack with the overhand method. The sights are a little higher but I wish they had some dots. They're just black. 

It only came with one magazine and you need new magazines for the "breech open on last round" to work. Your old LCP mags do work but without that feature. The mags aren't very expensive as mags go, but they look and feel inexpensive to me. They do seem to work well, though. I bought two new ones so I have three plus a couple of old mags. I'll sell the old gun with just the one mag it came with. I think five mags are enough for this gun, though I tend to like lots of mags for my pistols. They don't say where they're made so, unfortunately they aren't Met-Gar. I've found no 3rd party or extended mags yet, and you'll need to clean the goo off them with solvent when you peel that red safety sticker Ruger puts on them off. 

So far, I've pretty much been shooting warm JHP through it because PPU 380 94grn. JHP was on sale last month at Cheaper than Dirt. I also had a box of Sig Elite and Federal JHP around, so that's what I'm shooting for practice and break-in. I'll say this. Even though this one is one ounce heavier and a beefier grip, using the same ammo, it's not any more fun to shoot than the old LCP. It's still snappy and you have to maintain a firm grip to keep in control. It jumps and makes my palm and fingers sore. After 30 rounds, I had to put a bandaid on my trigger finger joint to keep it from actually bleeding. Even with that magazine lip, there is just no way to get your pinky a place to rest. Not even on the outside of the lip. Someone, maybe Ruger, will eventually make an extended mag with baby finger room. They claim the old extended mag will not work under any circumstance with the LCP II. Only the old 6 rounders.

On the positive side, the gun is shootable, reliable (so far) and accurate. It's a serious defensive weapon, in my opinion. I felt the old one so hard to train with, it wasn't serious except in an emergency. This new one can be added into my carry routine with ease. It's a great pocket pistol for when I'm in a hurry or as a backup when i'm not. Now many of you might have heard me say, I'm not considering a gun to carry unless I can consistently keep most rounds on a 4x6 note card at 20 yards. Well, I'm not quite there yet, but I am seeing the light at the end of that tunnel. I just can't shoot more than around 50 rounds per practice session with it, but my groups are shrinking and my speed is getting better and better as this pistol breaks in, and that's with warm hollow points. So, even though it's still not that comfortable to practice with, I think it's going to be just fine for the long haul. The guy in the lane beside me was somewhat amazed that half the holes were in the 4x6 card down there and the rest on the paper of the target it was taped to. He was surprised the tiny thing shot so well. I just ordered another couple hundred rounds of PPU 94grn. but this time FMJ to keep at it. The half box of JHP PPU and 30-40 mixed rounds of other JHP will stay around for defensive use, much loaded in magazines. 

So far, the pistol has been flawless as far as reliability is concerned. There has been no failure of any kind with the weapon, its magazines, the ammunition or me. The break-in is not yet complete, but so far, I trust this handgun. 

To conclude, I'm very satisfied with the Ruger LCP II. I think I've finally found a mouse gun I can shoot and which is reliable, even if not so comfortable. It's not a range, camping, plinker or fun gun; so it doesn't have to be comfortable. It also doesn't have to look good or be sexy but I think it is pleasant looking. For these reasons, I personally give it a thumbs up and can highly recommend it to my friends or family members. Of course, your mileage may vary. 

Take care, 

Craig

misspelled something


----------

